# 72 Bianchi Strada



## marius.suiram (Jul 7, 2017)

Want to share this Bianchi, that I bought today.
It looks that it is a 1972 made, all original. 
I have a serial number 2G83565 on the front, upper the head badge.
Campagnolo Valentino Extra derailleurs.
Balilla brakes. TTT stem.
Gnutti skewers.
27" wheels.
Any comments are welcome.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 7, 2017)

Pictures after I washed it.


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2017)

-----

These were sold in discount stores ca. 1970.  Frame constructed with Agrati lugs including "EXPORT"/"AM" combination pattern bulge-formed head.  Seat lug is "AM" pattern. The Union 40U pedals look out of place on an Italian cycle but they are original equipment.  Wheel rims appear they may be Maccari brand.

-----


----------

